# Upper Livingston**



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

It has been way to long between trips up to the river. I really want to take my 5yo daughter fishing and was hoping someone could let me know what the river between 19 and 190 was looking like. And what the fishing was doing. Any whites showing up along there? 

you can PM me and i promise your info will stay safe.

thanks 
blake


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

This past weekend the lake was like chocolate milk and there were floaters everywhere. I didn't even take the boat out to try them.


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

GT11 said:


> This past weekend the lake was like chocolate milk and there were floaters everywhere. I didn't even take the boat out to try them.


Floaters?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Massive trees/logs and debris everywhere especially windward shoreline


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as catching, better stick with bulkhead cats at daylight. Shad should be plentiful at daylight also. Water so dirty to catch Blacks or Whites will be tough.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bshipp1723 said:


> Floaters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Floaters are floating trees. Trees constantly fall into the river upstream due to erosion of the banks. Each rise carries them further. Floaters can damage a boat badly, and are often tricky to see because they are so water logged they don't float up high enough to see easily.


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Floaters are floating trees. Trees constantly fall into the river upstream due to erosion of the banks. Each rise carries them further. Floaters can damage a boat badly, and are often tricky to see because they are so water logged they don't float up high enough to see easily.


Thought that was what you were meaning by that. I have seen full trees move past our dock at a good clip plenty of times. Days like that the boat stays dry. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I made a run from Cape Royal to the falls at Rocky Creek today. It smoothed out those rolling swells just fine. 
Took this ride here. So even though it's further south it tells me that it's muddier up there.
The lake is very muddy, the only place with some clearer water is the Kickapoo basin. 
Didn't get to bulkhead fish today, but going to give it a try tomorrow.
Most likely the best bet going.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> I made a run from Cape Royal to the falls at Rocky Creek today. It smoothed out those rolling swells just fine.
> Took this ride here. So even though it's further south it tells me that it's muddier up there.
> The lake is very muddy, the only place with some clearer water is the Kickapoo basin.
> Didn't get to bulkhead fish today, but going to give it a try tomorrow.
> Most likely the best bet going.


Where the heck is rocky creek? Never even heard of falls before on LL


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Think we're going Saturday morning. If ya see us wave.  Gonna try and put in at wolf creek.


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the update. If i put in, it will be out of Lake Side. I will have to see how the river is doing before i think about it. Might just be a Boat Maintenance day. If you see an Xpress in the water with a bearded guy behind the wheel up around there come say HI


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

muney pit said:


> Think we're going Saturday morning. If ya see us wave.  Gonna try and put in at wolf creek.


North winds 15-25 in the forecast be safe .


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

muney pit said:


> Where the heck is rocky creek? Never even heard of falls before on LL


Rocky is up Kickapoo north of the 190 bridge. The trip is tricky if you have never been before---Rocky itself has rock outcroppings that will destroy you, getting into the actual upper creek where the "waterfall" is is tricky--there is a cut in Kickapoo you have to go thru that is super shallow-you will run aground if you get too far out of the center of the cut--and there are stumps and shallow areas all the way to the Rocky Cr entrance-and the entrance itself is very shallow.

Not to mention all the floaters and debris that comes down during heavy rains--I've got logs a foot in diameter against my bulkhead now. I suspect the flash floods are changing the channel also so one has to be vigilant.

Your best bet is to launch your boat at Broken Arrow Marina-it's just south of the creek. Take Triple Creek Loop off hwy 3152.......


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

dbullard1 said:


> North winds 15-25 in the forecast be safe .


i saw that, might dump it in long enough to get it off the trailer and onto the lift so i can work on the trailer.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

wwind3 said:


> Rocky is up Kickapoo north of the 190 bridge. The trip is tricky if you have never been before---Rocky itself has rock outcroppings that will destroy you, getting into the actual upper creek where the "waterfall" is is tricky--there is a cut in Kickapoo you have to go thru that is super shallow-you will run aground if you get too far out of the center of the cut--and there are stumps and shallow areas all the way to the Rocky Cr entrance-and the entrance itself is very shallow.
> 
> Not to mention all the floaters and debris that comes down during heavy rains--I've got logs a foot in diameter against my bulkhead now. I suspect the flash floods are changing the channel also so one has to be vigilant.
> 
> Your best bet is to launch your boat at Broken Arrow Marina-it's just south of the creek. Take Triple Creek Loop off hwy 3152.......


Ahh, thats why i dont know it. I dont fish that area. Been there maybe 2 times. With the weather coming in tonight and dropping temps to.the 50's i think we're gonna pass on this weekend anyway. Shop needs a good cleaning anyway. :/ Thanks for.the info tho


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

muney pit said:


> Where the heck is rocky creek? Never even heard of falls before on LL


How to get the the falls on Rocky Creek.

Head into the lower portion on the Kickapoo basin. Pay close attention to the GPS since there are many stumps. The clear channel is as crooked as my Uncle Charlie. It has "red right returning" triangles to mark part of it.
If you make to the 190 bridge you need to hold on the east side to run up the channel. You will pass a small island with tall trees coated with bird droppings. You will then pass willows to the left. There is a channel straight ahead. Take it and you will spend the next hour getting off the Wrights cotton field mud flat.
Actually when you get to the willows watch for a 50 foot gap in the trees. take a hard left then a hard right through the dog leg.
With the willow now on the right and the bank on the left you will enter the Kickapoo channel.
The channel is well defined on past the cabins at Triple Creek Marina and then past Broken Arrow Marina on the right.
You will now arrive at the mouth of Rocky Creek. Turn right into Rocky and proceed up the channel.
This is mostly a no wake zone this time of the year since it is the height of crappie season. Lots of fishermen under normal conditions.
Proceed up channel until you pass under the county road bridge.
Soon you will run out of creek channel due to lots of rocks and brush. That rig of yous will not go farther. You can proceed on foot another 75 yards you will arrive at the falls. There is a 10 foot high rock ledge across the creek with a very large pool below. 
Have not been there in year since I was in partnership in the land raising cattle. BTW when you get out of the boat and walk up you are on private property. TRA easement ends about 50 yards above the bridge.
Happy trails


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We actually took that 25â€™ beast all the way to the falls.
I was amazed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunbeam said:


> How to get the the falls on Rocky Creek.
> 
> Head into the lower portion on the Kickapoo basin. Pay close attention to the GPS since there are many stumps. The clear channel is as crooked as my Uncle Charlie. It has "red right returning" triangles to mark part of it.
> If you make to the 190 bridge you need to hold on the east side to run up the channel. You will pass a small island with tall trees coated with bird droppings. You will then pass willows to the left. There is a channel straight ahead. Take it and you will spend the next hour getting off the Wrights cotton field mud flat.
> ...


I may grab the bass boat one weekend and go check that out. Sounds cool. Thanks for.the info


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

well all this talk and i never even made it on the water.

Got up there Friday afternoon and started to get the boat ready to dump in, and got a strange feeling in my gut... from then till Sunday afternoon lets just say i spent a lot of time praying to the porcelain god :help: 

Sunday i went out, unplugged the chargers from the boat only to find both batteries were dead. :headknock yanked the batteries out to bring them back to Houston and get swapped out, put the cover on the boat and walked away.

I will be back up there on the 21st and hope to get the boat in the water and some slime on the deck.


----------

